# Got my yearling from teguterra today! She's beautiful!



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a video of the unboxing. Please subscribe if you like them.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## chitodadon (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice how big

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

About 20 inches. She's been hiding in her cave all day. Hopefully she'll pop out for a peek.


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good looking gu have fun with her


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

I definitely will. I was another victim of bobby hill. Should of done more research and went with tegu terra in the first place. Amazing customer service! She even came with a birth certificate. : )


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 4, 2013)

_Congrats on the new addition_


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats! She looks great! I love the videos and photos - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will definitely keep everyone updated. Can't wait for her to get settled in.


----------



## Midwestmonster (Jun 10, 2013)

New feeding video up! : )


----------

